# Facts about Dubai



## Jimmi (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi

I'm considering a move to Dubai from Ireland with my fiancé,
but I have a few questions and concerns.

I've been researching Dubai a bit and I stumbled across a website with 20 reasons NOT to go to Dubai, are they valid points, or is she just being narrow minded (That's obvious from some of her points).

Now, I can't post the url since I'm a new member, but if you just Google "Top 20 Reasons NOT to move to Dubai", it should pop up as a first.

I'm especially curious about the address system and the fact that people say it's not really tax free, something about municipal tax?

Thanks in advance
Jimmi


----------



## Tess Espenida (Nov 24, 2007)

hi,

Dubai is the safest place to live in. Its a tax free country; however due to its fast moving developments, the cost of living is high. If you intend to set up a business, then municipality tax will apply. If you will work with multinational or local company then you don't have to worry about it. 

Rgds
tess


----------



## Jimmi (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Tess, thanks for answering.

I'm still curious about the address/postal service system, I've read that people advise you to get a P.O. Box for easier delivery.

Also, how's access to the internet over there? I'm thinking speeds and restrictions, i heard some sites are blocked and such.

What about VoIP, It's blocked due to "security reasons", but are there ways around that, so I can stay in touch with the family back home, 
without having to make expensive landline calls?

Regards
Jimmi


----------

